# Tire pressure - should I really use 26 psi?



## mmiller2002 (Sep 29, 2006)

New to my 2000 Crew Cab 2WD. The door sticker says 26 psi all-around. That seems low. Those that have put a lot on miles on them, do you run 26 or higher?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I run 26PSI on my 97 Hbody 2WD KC.....I get 70000 miles on a set of tires.


----------



## frontera99 (Jul 3, 2005)

mmiller2002 said:


> New to my 2000 Crew Cab 2WD. The door sticker says 26 psi all-around. That seems low. Those that have put a lot on miles on them, do you run 26 or higher?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I have a 99 fronty 2wd, and I ran 26psi on my previous set of tires--Traction T/A's and the front set wore out on the inner and outer sides.

The Tire shop checked the alignment and it was fine. Turns out it was under inflated. The shop suggested 32psi and there has been no abnormal wear--inner or outer sides--in over 25k.

I now run 32psi all around. The ride is a little rough, but I get better gas mileage and the tires will wear evenly.


----------



## 98_frontier_4X4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i run 35 psi


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

I run 33 psi on all my vehciles. I think 26 would be to low and cost you in gas milage. When winter hit and tire pressure went down due to the cold, the tire pressure light came down, and it was at about 27 PSI. Maybe 26 PSI for off roading, but for regualr highway, between 32 and 35


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

I run a two or three PSI less than the MAX PSI shown on the sidewall on most of my vehicles (as long as I don't see any unusual wear). On my Frontier, I've been running right at the MAX for these tires (35psi); I ran about 42 PSI on the previous tires which were MAX'd at 44.

I guess the ride is more harsh, but I think it's better for the tire and better for MPG.

My $0.02


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

If you use factory spec tires/wheels and haven't added any weight there should be no problem with the door sticker specs.

Double check the weight rating and # of plies if not OE tires.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I work at a Nissan dealership and most of tech's put in 34 psi. A little high to some but when it gets cold here in Chicago, the psi drops, until you start driving it and the psi go's up again...


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*When I had my 95 Hardbody I ran 32 PSI all the time. 26 PSI seems low to me.*_


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Set at zero to two psi over the door sticker level. They're the engineers, and that's the compromise between stuff like mileage, tire wear, drive comfort, stopping distance, etc.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I run 40-45 PSI as it gives me 1-2mpg better fuel efficiency around town. I drive 2500-4000 miles a month, so every little bit helps.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

PLEASE DELETE THESE REPEAT POSTS! I ONLY POSTED IT ONCE AND IT DID ALOT OF THEM FRO SOME REASON....


----------



## 2001frontiersc (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep at 26psi my new 275/55/R17 looked like they were flexing on the sides too much. That's what the tire shop put in, and I raised the pressure to 35psi. It runs good, handles bumps well and treads are wearing evenly.


----------

